# masquer adresse mail



## paullondon (27 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

j'aimerai savoir comment faire pour masquer son adresse mail lors de l'envoi d'un courrier électronique ?

merci


----------



## Lastrada (28 Janvier 2009)

Une façon de faire est de passer par un remailer . 

Ca nous  rajeunit pas tout ça. C'est pour des menaces de mort ou du chantage ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Janvier 2009)

bonjour
Petit rappel

un courrier éléctronique laisse toujours des traces
( plus ou moins brouillées , mais toujours)

quelque soit la méthode, en cas de poursuites judiciaires , une enquête permet de remonter tout ou partie de la piste vers l'émetteur
--
par ailleurs un autre aspect
coté réception
ce genre de message recu est rapidement classé comme spam pourriel indésirable

et le ou les filtres antispam les exclueront de la boite de reception
et ces messages seront jetés  le plus souvent sans même etre ouverts


----------



## Duga (28 Janvier 2009)

Globalement, c'est un peu inutile de faire ca si on envoie son mail depuis sa machine ....
Quelqu'un qui veut savoir d'où ça vient, à ajuster activer une préférence dans lecteur de mail .....


----------



## paullondon (28 Janvier 2009)

j'ai juste par curiosité que j'ai posé cette question car il m'arrive de recevoir des mails sans que l'adresse mail soit visible


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour

Dans certains cas, il est possible de ne pas envoyer le champ correspondant à l'adresse de l'expéditeur ("_From: nom@domaine_") dans l'entête. Pour ce faire, il faut utiliser un logiciel de messagerie client et un serveur SMTP qui l'acceptent.

Il subsistera toujours quelques traces de la provenance de l'envoi à l'intérieur de l'entête du message (visualisable en faisant Alt+Cmd sous Apple Mail).

Toutefois, les expéditeurs possédant une infrastructure adaptée (leur propre réseau à l'étranger, ou des PC zombies, notamment) ont les moyens de cacher leur véritable identité. Ainsi, les derniers messages sans adresse de l'expéditeur que j'ai reçus (c'était du spam bien évidemment) ne présentaient qu'une adresse mail usurpée (dans le champ "_Return-Path:_") et une adresse IP inconnue (dans le dernier champ "_Received:_"). Les liens contenus dans ces messages pointaient tous vers des serveurs situés en Chine.


*Il ne faut pas cliquer sur les liens contenus dans ces messages*, sous peine de communiquer des informations importantes aux spammeurs (validité et activité de l'adresse mail, type de système, version du logiciel) ce qui leur permettrait de transmettre un malware ou de préparer une attaque ciblée ultérieure.

Pour la même raison, *il faut désactiver l'affichage automatique des images* (menu _Mail_ > _Préférences_ > _Présentation_, décochez "_Afficher des images distantes dans des messages HTML_"), sinon le chargement des images aurait le même effet qu'un clic sur un lien.

Lorsque je reçois ce type de message, ça *passe directement à la poubelle*. Et je vous invite à faire de même.

.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Janvier 2009)

paullondon a dit:


> j'ai juste par curiosité que j'ai posé cette question car il m'arrive de recevoir des mails sans que l'adresse mail soit visible



99,9% des fois c'est du spam

en complement de ce qui est dit au dessus

il y a plusieurs fils qui décrivent tout ca
exemple
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/boite-mails-piratee-239389.html


----------

